# سلسلة جديدة باذن الله .نبدأ بالrtu



## MUSLIM125 (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بسم الله نبدأ سلسلة جديدة من التعريف بالأجهزة المختلفة (الكهربية - الاليكترونية - المعالجات) و التى تهم مهندسى الميكاترونيات فى أنظمة التحكم و الاتصالات المختلفة. ومعذرة هى باللغة الانجليزية لاعتمادى على صفحات من الشبكة. و صراحة نظرا لضيق الوقت فأترجم ما يتيسر لى و مالم يتيسر فأصدره باللغلة الانجليزية. كما أنبه على ترحيبى الشديد بمشاركة الأعضاء الأفاضل فى الترجمة و الافادة والشرح والاضافة بموضوعات جديدة فى الموضوع ذاته علما بأن هناك ماشاء الله اخوة أفاضل بارك الله عليهم أهل لذلك. ولا أنسى التنبيه أيضا على شىء مهم جدا و هو أن الهدف الأساسى من هذه السلسلة هو التعريف بأجهزة حديثة فى التقنية السابق ذكرها تفيد فى الاستخدام فى المهام الدقيقة و هى الى حد كبير غير منتشرة عندنا فى الأسواق ولكن يجب التنبيه عليها حتى لا يفوتنا كل جديد. فلا تخوض فيها أخى الطالب الذى لا يزال فى مرحلة الدراسة حتى لا تتشتت الا اذا كنت فى وقت فراغ فالبتأكيد تستفيد باذن الله
و الموضوع الأول اخوانى اخترته لكم و هو ال RTU
وبامكانكم معرفته عن طريق هذا الرابط

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Terminal_Unit


----------



## mnci (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله سلسلة طيبة


----------



## MUSLIM125 (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك, و أسأل الله التوفيق للمسلمين أجمعين


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (6 أغسطس 2008)

thnx

very nice


----------



## الموهندس (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم !
إضافة للفائدة: منظومةRTU هي نفسها PLC ولكن لكونها توضع في أماكن بعيد عن غرف التحكم سميت بهذا الأسم فمن ارادة دراسة RTU فليدرسPLC , أيضا منظومة RTU (غالبا) لا تبرمج لتقوم بعمليات تحكم كبيرة أومهمة وانما تستعمل لتمرير معلومات من محطات فرعية (يوجد بها تحكمها الخاص) لتنقلها الي شبكة اتصال متصلة بالتحكم المركزي, ومن امثلة استعمالها خطوط الكهرباء و النفط والغاز وايضا خطوط نقل المياه .<وربما> Siemens PLC S5 هو من اشهر المنتجات المستعملة في هذا الغرض,,,


----------



## م أحلام (15 أغسطس 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

جزاك الله خير..


----------

